# Paul Kim's PKFL2LE?



## jonwkng (Mar 6, 2014)

*Paul Kim's PKFL2LE*

Hey guys! Just wondering if anyone has seen or managed to snag one of these yet? It is a pity it is "(available only in Hong Kong)"... Would be nice if it was available on CPFMP too... 








Brochure courtesy of PK Design Lab


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 6, 2014)

I would think Supremeco in Hong Kong would be a good place to check. They have a famous PK homage showcase with many of his Surefire prototypes.

Anybody in Mong Kok able to drop by and inquire?


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 6, 2014)

Should have had some type of tailcap shroud, triad like but more aggressive to match the rest of that lunacy!


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks more like a sex toy than a daily use flashlight.

What's Klingon for "PKFL2LE Limited Edition"?

That's what it should be named...


----------



## Esko (Mar 6, 2014)

* P*aul *K*im *F*lash*L*ight *2* *L*imited *E*dition

At least the naming policy seems to be pretty simple.  Assuming that the Foxfury flashlight with 4 additional blue emitters was number 1, of course...

Pretty racy design, but that is what his style seems to be today. His tactical pen is even racier. Two design patents pending for this flashlight? I assume that there will be more than the 1000 limited edition flashlights with this design.

This is his first flashlight under the PK Design Lab brand. I assume that it must be very tough and very high quality. However, there is more than one feature and factor why I am not personally interested in this light (starting from the fact that it is powered by CR123A).

Looking forward to the possible release of PK PL2, the single AAA flashlight that he gave to a CPF member in Shot Show.


----------



## nbp (Mar 6, 2014)

Yikes, not sure about that one. Lots going on there.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 6, 2014)

nbp said:


> Yikes, not sure about that one. Lots going on there.




I think like the icons, these are a little more about the art/sculpture than a real need for them to be shaped like that. Okay with me, looks pretty cool.


----------



## jonwkng (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, he did mention in a Facebook comment that he was sticking to the same 2xCR123 from his former company due to familiarity of that format. And also added that it would run off 17670s if need be.

Yup, thanks, *Vox Clamatis in Deserto*! Yup, Supremeco is one of PKlab's distributors. Will try to get some friends in HK to check it out.

Well, nobody is going to complain that this light is boring looking. I find it strangely appealing. Even with an MSRP of US$190.


----------



## climberkid (Mar 6, 2014)

I also think it's interesting how commercialized his poster is. No mention of the actual led or internal specs. Maybe after the first 1000 he will be a little less candid? 

I think it looks darn good though.


Edit:a quick browse in his gallery shows me an XML2.


----------



## Norm (Mar 6, 2014)

climberkid said:


> I also think it's interesting how commercialized his poster is. No mention of the actual led or internal specs.



It does mention Cee XML on the poster, looks like most details are there.

Norm


----------



## krayman (Mar 7, 2014)

I just pick up one, number #173.


----------



## jonwkng (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, *krayman*! :thumbsup:

I see they're on sale now in HK.
"Designed by PK / Made in China" on the "brown box w/ black marking"...
*In God We Trust* on the tail-cap...
:thinking:  :shrug:

Hmm... I'm looking forward to getting mine


----------



## pk (Mar 16, 2014)

jonwkng said:


> .. Would be nice if it was available on CPFMP too...


It will get there.. it's in process. thanks.


----------



## pk (Mar 16, 2014)

Esko said:


> * P*aul *K*im *F*lash*L*ight *2* *L*imited *E*dition
> 
> At least the naming policy seems to be pretty simple.  Assuming that the Foxfury flashlight with 4 additional blue emitters was number 1, of course...
> 
> ...


It's designed to utilize ALL of my X companies accessories. Even tailcap can be swapped between old and younger brother.


----------



## pk (Mar 16, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> I think like the icons, these are a little more about the art/sculpture than a real need for them to be shaped like that. Okay with me, looks pretty cool.


you've got it.


----------



## pk (Mar 16, 2014)

Norm said:


> It does mention Cee XML on the poster, looks like most details are there.
> 
> Norm


Sorry for confusion, that poster on top is old one. It is XML2. 
Please reference new spec:
http://www.pkdesignlab.com/Spec/PKFL2LE spec.pdf


----------



## dizzy (Mar 16, 2014)

subscribed!


----------



## 880arm (Mar 16, 2014)

pk said:


> It will get there.. it's in process. thanks.





pk said:


> It's designed to utilize ALL of my X companies accessories. Even tailcap can be swapped between old and younger brother.



Great news!  :twothumbs :rock:


----------



## Craig K (Mar 18, 2014)

This light looks like it would tear up your pants pockets.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 18, 2014)

Craig K said:


> This light looks like it would tear up your pants pockets.



And probably the bad guy's pants pockets too! 

That PKL86..E2.. whatever the thing is called, is defensive art that lights the night. How cool is that? And coming from the mind of a major progenitor of the modern flashlight industry, it has my respect.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Mar 18, 2014)

Where do you buy these lights, or any PK lights for that matter? I looked at Supremeco and saw nothing there, and I did google searches under PK lights and got nothing.


----------



## Greta (Mar 18, 2014)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Where do you buy these lights, or any PK lights for that matter? I looked at Supremeco and saw nothing there, and I did google searches under PK lights and got nothing.



My information is that the "LE" in the PKFL2LE stands for "Limited Edition" - meaning there are only so many of this first batch coming out. Dealers/Distributors are being worked out now and each will have a limited number to sell. There will be a Dealer coming to CPFMarketPlace soon...  The other products in the PK Design Lab line are scheduled to come out this year, at different times of course.


----------



## krayman (Mar 19, 2014)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Where do you buy these lights, or any PK lights for that matter? I looked at Supremeco and saw nothing there, and I did google searches under PK lights and got nothing.



I buy from Supreme Co Hong Kong, I heard they have total 100 pcs but not sure how many left now.


----------



## pk (Mar 19, 2014)

krayman said:


> I buy from Supreme Co Hong Kong, I heard they have total 100 pcs but not sure how many left now.


Just talked with Supreme. they have 2 left now.
But slowly more coming...


----------



## tobrien (Mar 19, 2014)

is it P60 compatible? 

this light looks different and good


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 19, 2014)

Greta said:


> My information is that the "LE" in the PKFL2LE stands for "Limited Edition" - meaning there are only so many of this first batch coming out. Dealers/Distributors are being worked out now and each will have a limited number to sell. There will be a Dealer coming to CPFMarketPlace soon...  The other products in the PK Design Lab line are scheduled to come out this year, at different times of course.



Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 19, 2014)

pk said:


> Just talked with Supreme. they have 2 left now.
> But slowly more coming...



It will be next week before I can make it to Supremeco. I'll call them before I drop by the showroom. :huh:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 20, 2014)

jonwkng said:


> Yup, thanks, *Vox Clamatis in Deserto*! Yup, Supremeco is one of PKlab's distributors. Will try to get some friends in HK to check it out.



I saw Supremeco listed on the PK Design Lab web page after I posted on this thread. In Singapore I'm sure you would check out Sheares (were they in Sim Lim Square years ago or am I thinking of another dealer?). I'd grab a spicy meal in Little India if I went to Sheares, might not have beer on the menu these days though.

Anyway, I'll head over to Supremeco in Hong Kong next week and see if they have any PK Labs stock.

The PKFL2LE is so new that they probably don't have fakes at the mall in Shenzhen yet.


----------



## pk (Mar 21, 2014)

tobrien said:


> is it P60 compatible?
> 
> this light looks different and good


Sorry. at some point my X company gave up on changing lamp module when LED came to practicle. actually it's been awhile no lamp replacements.
But all other accessories are 100% compatible: holster, filter, tailcaps, lanyards, etc...


----------



## pk (Mar 21, 2014)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I saw Supremeco listed on the PK Design Lab web page after I posted on this thread. In Singapore I'm sure you would check out Sheares (were they in Sim Lim Square years ago or am I thinking of another dealer?). I'd grab a spicy meal in Little India if I went to Sheares, might not have beer on the menu these days though.
> 
> Anyway, I'll head over to Supremeco in Hong Kong next week and see if they have any PK Labs stock.
> 
> The PKFL2LE is so new that they probably don't have fakes at the mall in Shenzhen yet.


Vox,
Shears don't carry my products. Only Supreme (Hong Kong) has it.
Good News.
I am planning to release another 100 sets to Supreme (Hong Kong) and 100 sets to USA dealer (CPFMP) on Tuesday.
Hopefully, by end of next week it will be available in State as well.

Haha,, no fakes. yet!  but I am sure style will be copied.


----------



## pk (Mar 21, 2014)

Here is final Specifications:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Mar 21, 2014)

jonwkng said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures, *krayman*! :thumbsup:



+1 For some reason I thought it was bigger judging by the solo pics, but the pics next to the 6P make it look like a really good size. 

I actually REALLY want one of the pens!!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 21, 2014)

pk said:


> Vox,
> Shears don't carry my products. Only Supreme (Hong Kong) has it.
> Good News.
> I am planning to release another 100 sets to Supreme (Hong Kong) and 100 sets to USA dealer (CPFMP) on Tuesday.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up PK! I'll try to plan my visit to Hong Kong accordingly. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien (Mar 21, 2014)

pk said:


> Sorry. at some point my X company gave up on changing lamp module when LED came to practicle. actually it's been awhile no lamp replacements.
> But all other accessories are 100% compatible: holster, filter, tailcaps, lanyards, etc...



it's okay, thank you for the response!


----------



## cubebike (Mar 23, 2014)

I am going to supreme to check it out tomorrow. Hopefully I would be able to get one

Just been to the shop. Last one left. Not my cup of tea so I didn't buy it


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 26, 2014)

cubebike said:


> I am going to supreme to check it out tomorrow. Hopefully I would be able to get one
> 
> Just been to the shop. Last one left. Not my cup of tea so I didn't buy it



Just went to Supremeco here in Hong Kong myself. I always seem to walk into the mall next door (the one with the Starbucks) by mistake.

Went up to the 18th floor showroom. The PK shrine display case had been moved since last time I was there months ago.

There was supposedly a single PKFL2LE left when I got there as well, don't know if it was the previous last one that cubebike saw earlier in the week or not. One of the salespeople said that Supremeco had received 110 lights, all were sold except the one in the display and I didn't have much cash on me. Unfortunately, they _do_ take credit cards. 

It's now dark in Hong Kong but not a lot of dimly lit places here in Kowloon to check out the light right now. Batteries conspicuously don't come with the light for the MSRP (I paid almost exactly the equivalent price in PK's spec sheet above in Hong Kong dollars). I ended up with a three digit sub-200 serial number.

I've got some CR123A's with me but first I wanted to see if the AW 17670 from my Malkoff mod SF E2E would work and it seems to fit and operate fine. White wall hunting gives the expected result for an XM-L2 and a no orange peel reflector. Tint is fine with the yellowish center and cooler corona. On low there seems to be a little green tint shift but nowhere as noticeable as some of the early XM-L's in my opinion. I can't detect any PWM, will try shining it on a variable speed fan when I get home just to double check.

Not sure I would carry this light in a pocket, it definitely has a lot of CNC edges. The PKFL2LE comes in a brown cardboard box with a little protective packing foam. The serial number is penciled on one of the end flaps.

This light seems to have the patented lock out tailcap, a slight loosening keeps the tail switch from actuating. The CNC patterns on the head keep the light from rolling off the table. I would say as far as brightness and functionality the PKFL2LE is in the same class as the SF Fury.

The HA finish is on the shiny side as with some other Chinese lights but the internal contacts and switch mechanism appear more of the Surefire class than the 4Sevens class. There are double o-rings on the tailcap and the threading gives a very precise feel, smooth with very little play, when tightened. The web address of PK Design Lab is printed on the bottom of the tailcap along with the official motto of the United States, 'In God We Trust'.

I'm twelve timezones from home and really should get some rest. On the other hand, it might be pretty dark down by the Harbour right now...


----------



## cubebike (Mar 26, 2014)

Warm welcome to Hong Kong! It is not easy to find any place Dark over the harbour. If you are staying close to Kowloon park, that's the place you could test your new flashlight.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 26, 2014)

cubebike said:


> Warm welcome to Hong Kong! It is not easy to find any place Dark over the harbour. If you are staying close to Kowloon park, that's the place you could test your new flashlight.



Thanks for the greetings! I'm over here in a hotel near the East Tsim Sha Tsui MTR station. You are right, things are pretty well lit up in this part of town, kinda like Manhattan I suppose. Will check out Kowloon Park next time, I'm leaving before sundown today, thanks for the tip. :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wait, there's something that cycles through the pics on his site, but doesn't show as one of the available models. What is that, not the pen & not this one.


----------



## 880arm (Mar 26, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Wait, there's something that cycles through the pics on his site, but doesn't show as one of the available models. What is that, not the pen & not this one.



Was it this?


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think so, thanks. I just didn't realize it was THAT out there in the quick glance I saw of it, what a trip! Those leds in the bezel points are insane.


----------



## pk (Mar 27, 2014)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Just went to Supremeco here in Hong Kong myself. I always seem to walk into the mall next door (the one with the Starbucks) by mistake.
> 
> Went up to the 18th floor showroom. The PK shrine display case had been moved since last time I was there months ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your purchase Vox,
Yes, it is same class as SF Fury as you've mentioned.. But smaller diameter as 6PX (1.25 Dia.) for much more access to all accessories. - good: it does what it said, bad: poop gets hot due to overdrive to over 600~650LM. (Aka true out of window lumens)
As far as finishes are concern... I have very specific of what I want. I do not like bead blasted (sand blasted) aluminum products.
Reason behind is that I am an narrow minded anno-retention engineer that I can't tolerate shitty machined part that has to remove any machined marks by sand blast or tumble deburr to make it look reasonable.
I love precision machined marks and that I personally believe way it shows how carefully details of quality of precision parts are made. I hate all sand blasted aluminum finished parts and I instantly connected to "Cheap poop". Just me.
PKFL2LE is very shiny side for hard anodized finished parts. Very shiny side due to: No tumbles deburr, no sand blast. But it went through chemical polish to just remove really sharp corners. But still might be sharp for some people’s preference.
Definitely, it's not for a little boys soft hand that might get hurt, cuz it's intended to non-slippery grip with blood and/or any other reasons to get it out of your hand with gloves or not.

BTW, I will arrive in Hong Kong tonight March 28 and I am available if you would like to discuss more details on this light.
Yes, Hong Kong is like NY with lots of lights. But I know few places where we can use some light play! :O
I think ice cold Hefeweizen at harbour view is in order..


----------



## ganymede (Mar 27, 2014)

pk said:


> BTW, I will arrive in Hong Kong tonight *March 28* and I am available if you would like to discuss more details on this light.



Paging Hong Kong CPFer!


----------



## cubebike (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello PK. Very very warm welcome to Hong Kong. Do you have any surprise to flashaholic fans in Hong Kong? Will you be visiting Supreme! Really wanna to meet you in person .


----------



## Cerealand (Mar 27, 2014)

PK in person. Legendary.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 27, 2014)

pk said:


> Thanks for your purchase Vox,...
> 
> BTW, I will arrive in Hong Kong tonight March 28 and I am available if you would like to discuss more details on this light.
> Yes, Hong Kong is like NY with lots of lights. But I know few places where we can use some light play! :O
> I think ice cold Hefeweizen at harbour view is in order..



Sorry PK, but I'm over here in the Mainland today in Shenzhen. Thanks for the offer to meet, sorry I missed you! 

As you know, that tall glass of Hefeweizen probably tastes even better in steamy Hong Kong than it does in Munich. :thumbsup:


----------



## cubebike (Mar 28, 2014)

Pk, you are here for the 7?


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice work of art or should it be a work of light,i see a very talented artistic flare in the design,different too,significantly different to many lights which appeals in its self not to mention by PK who i am slowly learning about:bow:

Fantastic design/work:twothumbs


----------



## Schatten (Mar 28, 2014)

Proof that this light is "mountable".


----------



## Schatten (Mar 28, 2014)

Life's essential kit.


----------



## Schatten (Mar 28, 2014)

Sexy pictures for Friday night Flasholics.






Yup, that's right #7.


----------



## pk (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey guys. I am in Shenzhen now!!! come see me & have party. drinks are on me !!! 
here is my China Cell# +86-138-0988-3844
Chao!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Mar 29, 2014)

pk said:


> Hey guys. I am in Shenzhen now!!! come see me & have party. drinks are on me !!!
> here is my China Cell# +86-138-0988-3844
> Chao!



Darn, I'm now in Osaka for the weekend. 

Hope someone is in Shenzhen, don't want PK to drink alone. :devil:


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 30, 2014)

pk said:


> Hey guys. I am in Shenzhen now!!! come see me & have party. drinks are on me !!!
> here is my China Cell#
> Chao!


LOL... how cool!! :thumbsup:

I would imagine a good time was had by all.


----------



## pk (Apr 1, 2014)

Bimmerboy said:


> LOL... how cool!! :thumbsup:
> I would imagine a good time was had by all.


Trying to recover major hangover.. can't remember last two days.. hope to see you guys again soon!!  
Extra strength Tylenol please~ :shakehead


----------



## el_Pablo (Apr 1, 2014)

This is so great that PK is back to the forum!!!

Cant wait to see more design coming out of the PK lab!!!


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 1, 2014)

el_Pablo said:


> This is so great that PK is back to the forum!!! [...]


I agree. :wave: *pk*, wondering if you would be so kind as to stop by the 'Old Timers' thread and post a quick 'Hi'? 
Where did all the oldtimers go.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 1, 2014)

el_Pablo said:


> This is so great that PK is back to the forum!!!
> *
> Cant wait to see more design coming out of the PK lab!!*!



Just spitballing here, but what about a pinhead style headlamp system, with exposed led's like the ones on the pk1 & 2 bezel that would be attached to the tip of each head pin? The pins would be on some type of harness system or something obviously, not like on the real pinhead unfortunately:











+








PK you have my permission to incorporate that idea into one of your designs, or even use it outright if you want.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 1, 2014)

pk said:


> Trying to recover major hangover.. can't remember last two days.. hope to see you guys again soon!!
> Extra strength Tylenol please~ :shakehead



where's Doug?


----------



## dss_777 (Apr 1, 2014)

Schatten said:


> Proof that this light is "mountable".



What mount is that?


----------



## pk (Apr 1, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> I agree. :wave: *pk*, wondering if you would be so kind as to stop by the 'Old Timers' thread and post a quick 'Hi'?
> Where did all the oldtimers go.



hahaha. 
Just did it.


----------



## pk (Apr 1, 2014)

el_Pablo said:


> This is so great that PK is back to the forum!!!
> Cant wait to see more design coming out of the PK lab!!!


I hope so and I will try!! 
But, don't just expect flashlights... my Tactical Pen is coming in shortly too
Thanks


----------



## ganymede (Apr 2, 2014)

Paul,

Any chance you will be in Taiwan this weekend onwards?


----------



## pk (Apr 4, 2014)

ganymede said:


> Paul,
> Any chance you will be in Taiwan this weekend onwards?



Well, I don't have immediate schedule for Taipei trip.
But you know my Taiwan dealer :
Thunder Sports Supplies Co., Ltd.
Address : 7F., No. 38, Sec. 1, Fuxing S. Rd., Zhongshan Dist., Taipei City 10492, Taiwan
TEL :+886-2-8772 0738 FAX :+886-2-8772 0760
http://www.thunder-sports.com.tw

I may come within couple month for Flasholic gathering!
Look forward to see you all~


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, I just missed PK by a day in Hong Kong, and by a day in Shenzhen.  Maybe I'll hit Taipei, Singapore or Seoul when he's there and buy a round at the party.

Anyway, back in the States, wide awake all night since it's daytime in China. Took the PKFL2LE out for a walk at 3 am local time on a dark country road. Low mode is plenty bright on an overcast cold night. Saw some deer sleeping in the woods, popped on bright mode and could see plenty of detail in their coats. This light has a large even hotspot with plenty of spill. I like the tailcap switch, nice and stiff with a very positive action, just hope it lasts.



pk said:


> Thanks for your purchase Vox,
> 
> Yes, it is same class as SF Fury as you've mentioned.. But smaller diameter as 6PX (1.25 Dia.) for much more access to all accessories. - good: it does what it said, bad: poop gets hot due to overdrive to over 600~650LM. (Aka true out of window lumens)
> As far as finishes are concern... I have very specific of what I want. I do not like bead blasted (sand blasted) aluminum products.
> ...



I guess we can infer from the comments above that PK didn't design the SF Fury. 

The fit and finish on this light is superb. I've got a couple of Henry's creations sitting on the desk right now, a Twisty and a Rotary. The HA on the PK light looks very similar to the shiny parts of the Rotary. Beam tint of the PKFL2LE looks slightly green compared to both of the HDS lights and the hotspot seems maybe 50% larger in diameter with the large LED die in the new PK light. My early model SF Fury would be a better comparison for brightness than the single cell HDS's, it is floating around the house somewhere, I'll try to find it.

Looking closely at the PKFL2LE markings, there is some symbol in the spec sheet picture after '<FL2 LE' on the side of the light that is missing on mine.

Given the historical significance, I was thinking of making this new PK piece a shelf queen. However, I can see a little ding on the tailcap, probably from mishandling by a butterfingered prospective customer at Supremeco. So, I'll put the light to good use on a trip to Europe later in the month, scanning the streets of Germany for broken Kölsch bottles in the darkness. I'm still a little concerned about the sharp edges even in a jacket pocket. I'm also worried that my wife will notice the distinctive design among the other black HA lights on the night stand and realize that it's a new arrival. 

As I noted previously, the light runs fine on 17670 batteries, I carry a charger and some CR123's for back up in case the power is out for a while someday.


----------



## Rat (Apr 5, 2014)

Anybody know of a dealer who stocks PK labs gear online that will ship down to Australia or the US ?

cheers


----------



## pk (Apr 5, 2014)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Well, I just missed PK by a day in Hong Kong, and by a day in Shenzhen.  Maybe I'll hit Taipei, Singapore or Seoul when he's there and buy a round at the party.
> 
> Anyway, back in the States, wide awake all night since it's daytime in China. Took the PKFL2LE out for a walk at 3 am local time on a dark country road. Low mode is plenty bright on an overcast cold night. Saw some deer sleeping in the woods, popped on bright mode and could see plenty of detail in their coats. This light has a large even hotspot with plenty of spill. I like the tailcap switch, nice and stiff with a very positive action, just hope it lasts.
> 
> ...


Hey Vox,
Remind me later, I will send you new redesigned tailcap.

pk


----------



## pk (Apr 5, 2014)

Rat said:


> Anybody know of a dealer who stocks PK labs gear online that will ship down to Australia or the US ?
> cheers


Rat,
I do have US dealers lined up, but I am having production problem.
Sorry for inconvenience, but Only place you can buy now is this:
https://www.facebook.com/SupremecoHK/app_251458316228

Thank you for your continued supports.
pk


----------



## jonwkng (Apr 5, 2014)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Looking closely at the PKFL2LE markings, there is some symbol in the spec sheet picture after '<FL2 LE' on the side of the light that is missing on mine.



It is not missing. I think it was present only in the pre-production lights. Or maybe only on PK's personal light?


----------



## metalhead69 (Apr 5, 2014)

The above link says page cannot be found. :-(


----------



## jonwkng (Apr 5, 2014)

metalhead69 said:


> The above link says page cannot be found. :-(



Try this link:-

https://www.facebook.com/SupremecoHK

Scroll down to 7th March 2014 for the posts pertaining to the light's release in Hong Kong.


----------



## metalhead69 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks that seems to work. I need to look on my laptop when I get home instead of on my phone


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 5, 2014)

pk said:


> Hey Vox,
> Remind me later, I will send you new redesigned tailcap.
> 
> pk



Thanks PK, will do. :thumbsup:



jonwkng said:


> Try this link:-
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SupremecoHK
> 
> Scroll down to 7th March 2014 for the posts pertaining to the light's release in Hong Kong.



Wow, that scroll down is worth the trip!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...032.1073741898.107265332631632&type=1&theater

Hey PK, while you're at it, feel free to send more pictures of that comely model with the black leather bustier, she is stunning. :devil: Great product photography, is that more work of Michael S. Kim or perhaps a local Hong Kong photographer?

Back to other technical observations, I cannot detect any PWM on low (or high) mode even when shining the light on a variable speed computer fan.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 5, 2014)

pk said:


> Trying to recover major hangover.. can't remember last two days.. hope to see you guys again soon!!
> Extra strength Tylenol please~ :shakehead


Excellent!

I like the way you think, speak, and party. Hope something brings you to NY sometime!


----------



## Rat (Apr 5, 2014)

pk said:


> Rat,
> I do have US dealers lined up, but I am having production problem.
> Sorry for inconvenience, but Only place you can buy now is this:
> https://www.facebook.com/SupremecoHK/app_251458316228
> ...



Thanks PK I orded one from that link worked fine for me very happy.

Its great to have you back on CPF. I do have one question about furture releases. Do you think you could organize a low serial number release for CPF members ? Example you maybe able to put the first 50 or so a side and start a sales thread on here. First in gets the lowest serial numbers untill sold out.

I know there are many on here just like me that just love all things PK and would be very happy to have the opportunity to get their hands on some low serial numbers of future designs.

Thx 
Rat


----------



## pk (Apr 6, 2014)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> ...
> Hey PK, while you're at it, feel free to send more pictures of that comely model with the black leather bustier, she is stunning. :devil: Great product photography, is that more work of Michael S. Kim or perhaps a local Hong Kong photographer?
> Back to other technical observations, I cannot detect any PWM on low (or high) mode even when shining the light on a variable speed computer fan.


Vox,
Technical side: PKFL2LE is constant current circuit. Of course you will not see flickering with fan~ 

Fun side: Where did you see photos? Those photos are taken by Kevin Chau owner of Supreme Hong Kong.
Model name is Samantha and not only she is beautiful, she posses really fun soul and was pleasure to spend some times together 
Maybe, I will release that photo session with her some time soon.
But. I have another photo session scheduled tomorrow again!! Not Samantha this time... Gotta have some fun! :nana: 












P.S. you should see how hard she grabs my thumb!!


----------



## pk (Apr 6, 2014)

Bimmerboy said:


> Excellent!
> I like the way you think, speak, and party. Hope something brings you to NY sometime!


Mr. Excellent Driver,
You should know my old friend photographer Shelby Chen who lives in New York.
I am planning to pay a visit for NY photo session this year!
We can all get together then!!


----------



## pk (Apr 6, 2014)

Rat said:


> Thanks PK I orded one from that link worked fine for me very happy.
> Its great to have you back on CPF. I do have one question about furture releases. Do you think you could organize a low serial number release for CPF members ? Example you maybe able to put the first 50 or so a side and start a sales thread on here. First in gets the lowest serial numbers untill sold out.
> I know there are many on here just like me that just love all things PK and would be very happy to have the opportunity to get their hands on some low serial numbers of future designs.
> Thx
> Rat


Rat,
Hahaha you mention this issue...
Actually, I have saved low serial numbers for CPF members and it will come within few weeks to market place.
I would not fail you guys~


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 6, 2014)

pk said:


> Rat,
> Hahaha you mention this issue...
> Actually, I have saved low serial numbers for CPF members and it will come within few weeks to market place.
> I would not fail you guys~



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Apr 6, 2014)

pk said:


> Vox,
> 
> Fun side: Where did you see photos? Those photos are taken by Kevin Chau owner of Supreme Hong Kong.
> Model name is Samantha and not only she is beautiful, she posses really fun soul and was pleasure to spend some times together
> ...



I saw the pictures on Supremeco's Facebook blog. I realize that Kevin probably doesn't make a living off his photos but he certainly could, very nice work in my opinion. Of course, using a $32,000 Leaf Credo 60MP camera at ISO 100 doesn't hurt either. :twothumbs


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 9, 2014)

Those are some nice pictures, I like the light also.....


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 9, 2014)

pk said:


> Mr. Excellent Driver,
> You should know my old friend photographer Shelby Chen who lives in New York.
> I am planning to pay a visit for NY photo session this year!
> We can all get together then!!


Looking forward to it (whether it be with Shelby Chen or Chan )!

Willing to offer excellent (and _quick_) driving services until the partying begins... lol.


----------



## Rat (Apr 10, 2014)

pk said:


> Rat,
> Hahaha you mention this issue...
> Actually, I have saved low serial numbers for CPF members and it will come within few weeks to market place.
> I would not fail you guys~



Thanks PK sorry if I asked that question before my memory is slipping. I will keep an eye out for the low serial number sale 

I now have 363/1000 very fast service from Supremeco only a few days to ship it down to me. I have my first PK lab designs light look's top notch very nice 
I will test it out tonight


:wave:


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 11, 2014)

Interesting light, can't comment on it further until I get to try out one (very soon hopefully)

But this "gal with flashlight" publicity... doesn't quite add up IMO and could have a more detrimental effect
Can't explain too much on that but all these years I've heard things on various matters etc. etc......

No offense, but if it's about this new flashlight, then focus the PR effort on this flashlight and related matters, and not some gothic-looking model/gal


----------



## pk (Apr 18, 2014)

chipwillis said:


> Those are some nice pictures, I like the light also.....



Here are couple new ones!! :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Kid9P (Apr 18, 2014)

Love the models PK !!!

Can't wait for these to be available in the US


----------



## Schatten (Apr 19, 2014)

yazkaz said:


> But this "gal with flashlight" publicity... doesn't quite add up IMO and could have a more detrimental effect
> Can't explain too much on that but all these years I've heard things on various matters etc. etc......
> 
> No offense, but if it's about this new flashlight, then focus the PR effort on this flashlight and related matters, and not some gothic-looking model/gal



Why do people start offensive posting with "No offense, but..."? Let's focus on flashlights and related matters, and not some innuendos about other people's personal life. You don't need to tell him how to market his products thank you very much. Now back on the subject matter....PK you look like asian version of Harry Potter....LOL, but then you are a wizard when it comes to flashlights.


----------



## Schatten (Apr 19, 2014)

dss_777 said:


> What mount is that?



This is something I found in my drawer of "toys" from Surefire.


----------



## Barefootone (Apr 19, 2014)

This is my impression of Paul's new FL2 torch af
ter I put it through its paces. With that said, this is not scientific by any stretch of the imagination. No Integrating Sphere was used just my 66 year old eyes, a tripod to hold the camera, FL2 and a dark back yard.

The first thing that I noticed out of the box was the very aggressive crenulated CNC machining on the bezel. This would make a great defensive weapon if needed.

FL2 on the low level. Shot @ 50 feet.






FL2 on the high level. Shot @ 50 feet.






The deep polished reflector really pumps out the 600 Lumens of the Cree XML especially on high. As you can see the side spill of the hot spot is large on low and high.
The FL2 has a very nice tactile feel in the hand, balanced weight and is very easy to grip even when wet. 
I really like the FL2 and PK has another winner IMHO.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 19, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> I think like the icons, these are a little more about the art/sculpture than a real need for them to be shaped like that. Okay with me, looks pretty cool.


I loved the futuristic looks of the Icons, the look cool in our mid century homes, we have Rock Hudson's old modern home.

These new lights will be a favorite of Property Masters in the Motion Picture and TV biz. I do like the creative thinking going on here. Plus you could scare people at Mega Lo Mart who don't know what they are!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 19, 2014)

These torches would be very pleasing to an ancient Asian Warrior from the Golden Age. They are great.


This thread has been very entertaining, Thanks to pk.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 19, 2014)

Mr. Kim,

Will you be selling the model with the four LEDs on each corner of the main light on the front?

I love that light, and hope to be able to get one. Not sure what the name is. Also, is the pen no on sale and where do we order them, love that too! 

Thank you for the great designs.

All the best to your new ventures,

NR


----------



## shakeym14 (Apr 21, 2014)

Rat said:


> Thanks PK I orded one from that link worked fine for me very happy.
> 
> Its great to have you back on CPF. I do have one question about furture releases. Do you think you could organize a low serial number release for CPF members ? Example you maybe able to put the first 50 or so a side and start a sales thread on here. First in gets the lowest serial numbers untill sold out.
> 
> ...



Rat what was the shipping costs to Australia ..??

Thanks shakeym14


----------



## pk (Apr 21, 2014)

Kid9P said:


> Love the models PK !!!
> Can't wait for these to be available in the US


I keep saying this.. sorry.. it's coming. I am working on it. Thank you.


----------



## pk (Apr 21, 2014)

Schatten said:


> Why do people start offensive posting with "No offense, but..."? Let's focus on flashlights and related matters, and not some innuendos about other people's personal life. You don't need to tell him how to market his products thank you very much. Now back on the subject matter....PK you look like asian version of Harry Potter....LOL, but then you are a wizard when it comes to flashlights.


Thanks for your understanding and importantly common sense.
But, yes, BUT, Asian Harry Potter? 
C'mon. It must be got to do with my glasses!
poop, I better get to shopping for new optics!!


----------



## pk (Apr 21, 2014)

Barefootone said:


> This is my impression of Paul's new FL2 torch af
> ter I put it through its paces. With that said, this is not scientific by any stretch of the imagination. No Integrating Sphere was used just my 66 year old eyes, a tripod to hold the camera, FL2 and a dark back yard.
> 
> The first thing that I noticed out of the box was the very aggressive crenulated CNC machining on the bezel. This would make a great defensive weapon if needed.
> ...


Thank you barefootone to share your impression and evaluation with photos.
Flashlight is a tool just like anything we use everyday.
I've heard many people addressing lighting need as they are an expert in this matter.
Well, Mr. Experts say what he/she ONLY knows and saying you need only wide flood with low output or focused beam w/ millions lumen that can see thru fog and smoke, etc.
You know what? It's a TOOL!! sometime you need a sharp knife and sometime you need a dull heavy dumb hammer! it's all depends on what you trying to do and what tools you need. 
There is no such a flashlight that can do all your task to accomplish.
My personal favorite is flood beam lights since I am not so TACTICAL person everyday. Like a good old SF KL4... 
Anyway, thank you for nice quick review and proof photos.
I love that side spill


----------



## pk (Apr 21, 2014)

RedLed said:


> I loved the futuristic looks of the Icons, the look cool in our mid century homes, we have Rock Hudson's old modern home.
> These new lights will be a favorite of Property Masters in the Motion Picture and TV biz. I do like the creative thinking going on here. Plus you could scare people at Mega Lo Mart who don't know what they are!


NR,
I think I have multiple personalities. I do like simple beauty yet I also like more complicated designs as well.
This is off the subject, but you may like this kind of things since you reside in Beverly Hills, Palm Springs, Seattle..
I've designed many shits and most of them never seen any day lights. Many samples were made but not put into production.
Let me know your thought.
Well? you don't like it? maybe that's why it was not made into production...


----------



## pk (Apr 21, 2014)

RedLed said:


> Mr. Kim,
> Will you be selling the model with the four LEDs on each corner of the main light on the front?
> I love that light, and hope to be able to get one. Not sure what the name is. Also, is the pen no on sale and where do we order them, love that too!
> Thank you for the great designs.
> ...


NR,
Please start a seperate thread for my Tactical Pen and advise me, then I can post more photos and information about it.
I don't know which forum category and where to start for Tactical Pen...
I thank you for your kind supports.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 21, 2014)

pk said:


> NR,
> I think I have multiple personalities. I do like simple beauty yet I also like more complicated designs as well.
> This is off the subject, but you may like this kind of things since you reside in Beverly Hills, Palm Springs, Seattle..
> I've designed many shits and most of them never seen any day lights. Many samples were made but not put into production.
> ...


If you put them in a store on a trendy street in LA you would sell them like crazy to designers! and decorators. You could design this type of things for films set in the future. They are wonderful! Good luck and best wishes, NR


----------



## Barefootone (Apr 21, 2014)

PK,

You are welcome. :laughing: It was my pleasure giving my evaluation of your FL2.
I really like the FL2 and I'm using it a lot. I'm looking forward to more new designs from you.
Best,
Jeff




pk said:


> Thank you barefootone to share your impression and evaluation with photos.
> Flashlight is a tool just like anything we use everyday.
> I've heard many people addressing lighting need as they are an expert in this matter.
> Well, Mr. Experts say what he/she ONLY knows and saying you need only wide flood with low output or focused beam w/ millions lumen that can see thru fog and smoke, etc.
> ...


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 21, 2014)

^wow those lamps are amazing. They'd even fit right in high end decor without the logos, well done.





pk said:


> Schatten said:
> 
> 
> > *Why do people start offensive posting with "No offense, but..."? Let's focus on flashlights and related matters,* and not some innuendos about other people's personal life. You don't need to tell him how to market his products thank you very much. Now back on the subject matter....PK you look like asian version of Harry Potter....LOL, but then you are a wizard when it comes to flashlights.
> ...



Ha, he might have just forgot to include his "no offense" disclaimer before that one!


----------



## RedLED (Apr 25, 2014)

pk said:


> NR,
> Please start a seperate thread for my Tactical Pen and advise me, then I can post more photos and information about it.
> I don't know which forum category and where to start for Tactical Pen...
> I thank you for your kind supports.




Love to start a thread. I will find the proper place to do it.

Thanks,

NR


----------



## RedLED (Apr 25, 2014)

pk said:


> NR,
> Please start a seperate thread for my Tactical Pen and advise me, then I can post more photos and information about it.
> I don't know which forum category and where to start for Tactical Pen...
> I thank you for your kind supports.



Paul, I started a thread for your tactical pen in the Machining thread, thought that made sense, at least for now.

Thet are very nice, and I hope to get a set, with one for my wife, when they are on the market.

All the best, and good luck,

Ned Redway


----------



## marinemaster (Apr 25, 2014)

PK the lamps are outstanding pieces of Art Design and Function in my view, just gorgeous. 
You a designer genius !!!


----------



## jonwkng (May 30, 2014)

Hi guys,

For you guys who are still looking into getting one, there was a recent announcement in the Dealer's Corner of CPFMP. Sales for the 48 lights starts 31st May.


----------



## pk (May 31, 2014)

pk said:


> I keep saying this.. sorry.. it's coming. I am working on it. Thank you.



Well, I am still sorry it came so slooooooowww! It's here now thou. :hairpull:
Better and improved~ 
http://www.blackmoonltd.com/PK-FL2-LE-FL2-LE.htm

Thank you all for your kind supports.
http://www.pkdesignlab.com/spec/pkfl2LEspec.pdf


----------



## wrf (May 31, 2014)

pk said:


> Well, I am still sorry it came so slooooooowww! It's here now thou. :hairpull:
> Better and improved~
> http://www.blackmoonltd.com/PK-FL2-LE-FL2-LE.htm
> 
> ...



link trouble - believe this is what you intended:
http://www.pkdesignlab.com/Spec/PKFL2LE spec.pdf


----------



## RI Chevy (May 31, 2014)

How come only a 1 year warranty? No lifetime warranty? Just curious.


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is US dealer:

http://blackmoonltd.com/PK-FL2-LE-FL2-LE.htm


----------



## wrf (Jun 4, 2014)

What an exceptionally fine light! I had doubts about the exterior styling, but my hand "get's it", and my fingers recognize every groove and crevice. Sweet!

This is not a pocket-friendly gentleman's light.
Way too nice for use as one of my daily beaters, it is now my bedside light (replacing a "you-know-what-fire").

Thanks PK for designing this and seeing it through production.
Thanks BlackMoon for bringing this to the States.


----------



## BlackMoonLTD (Jun 4, 2014)

wrf said:


> What an exceptionally fine light! I had doubts about the exterior styling, but my hand "get's it", and my fingers recognize every groove and crevice. Sweet!
> 
> This is not a pocket-friendly gentleman's light.
> Way too nice for use as one of my daily beaters, it is now my bedside light (replacing a "you-know-what-fire").
> ...



It is our pleasure :thumbsup:


----------



## sledhead (Jun 6, 2014)

Really liking the table lamps....hoping they come to fruition. Pen's on the way!


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jun 8, 2014)

When in NY, please let me know


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2014)

JasonC8301 said:


> When in NY, please let me know


But of course! thank you.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just got my FL2LE thanks to PK! It is a stunning light. I got a glimpse of it at Shotshow when I saw PK in passing thru a hallway haha. This light is truly remarkable. It blows all my other 2xcell lights out of the water. The knurling is stupendous. It is grippy and yet not overbearing like the aggressive knurling on my L6 Porcupine (however that is a bigger light) 

It compliments my little AAA edc light that PK gave me back at SHOT.


----------



## pk (Jun 14, 2014)

Solscud007 said:


> I just got my FL2LE thanks to PK! It is a stunning light. I got a glimpse of it at Shotshow when I saw PK in passing thru a hallway haha. This light is truly remarkable. It blows all my other 2xcell lights out of the water. The knurling is stupendous. It is grippy and yet not overbearing like the aggressive knurling on my L6 Porcupine (however that is a bigger light)
> 
> It compliments my little AAA edc light that PK gave me back at SHOT.


Glad your approval Mr. Vector. Hope you can share more experiences and photos in future.


----------



## pk (Jun 15, 2014)

Just FYI: PKFL2LE flashlight is completely compatible with all SF accessories such as Lanyards, filters, holsters, mounts, tailcaps, etc..








and here is size comparison: Smaller. brighter, mightier, with full capability.
Did I said all components are CNC machined parts!







https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=578011865650259&set=p.578011865650259&type=1&theater


----------



## tango44 (Jun 15, 2014)

So where can I get my PKFL2LE?
Thank you.


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 15, 2014)

tango44 said:


> So where can I get my PKFL2LE?
> Thank you.



Please see the thread below.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?315667-The-PK-FL2-LE-has-landed-in-the-U-S-!


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2014)

Please reference following for related:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386830-PKFL2LE-review-(650lm-2xCR123A-1x17650)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386380-FL2-Beam-Shots&highlight=


----------



## 880arm (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks to PK's generosity I also received a sample of the PK FL2 LE and I finally finished up my review. I probably can't add much to what has already been said in this thread and the others but I will share a few things.

First off, it's a nice light and definitely has a unique design with all of the CNC machining. With all of its ridges and grooves the light is very secure in an underhand or overhand grip and is not at all uncomfortable. I did find it to be less comfortable to hold in a cigar grip as it seemed at least one finger was always "in the wrong" place against a corner or other protrusion. I shifted my grip toward the rear of the light which provided some relief but I still managed to stick myself a few times. Of course, this only applies if you use the cigar hold, otherwise it's a non-issue! The ridges and flats on the head make the light very resistant to rolling on flat surfaces :twothumbs





Performance is on par with other lights in the same class with probably the best comparison being the SureFire P2X Fury. At initial turn-on the output from both lights appears very similar with the Fury throwing a bit farther and the PK FL2 LE putting a little bit more into the spill. For my purposes it's a good useful beam with a balance between throw and spill.

*Beamshots - 40 yards to swing *(P2X Fury, PK FL2 LE, Klarus XT11 Upgrade)
















Additional beamshots and side-by-side comparisons with other lights are in the full review.

The PK FL2 LE provides good runtime on 2x123A lithium primary batteries with over one hour of regulated output in its highest mode with no programmed stepdown. Output does decline slowly to approximately 85% of the initial output before spiking up just before dropping out of regulation. This is followed by a long decline as the batteries are depleted.

It also works very well when powered by a single 16650 lithium-ion rechargeable (Keeppower 2000mAh) with approximately 75 minutes above 90% before a steep decline as the battery is depleted :twothumbs 




Aside from that, I think everything else has already been covered.

Thanks to PK for the opportunity to review this light and I look forward to seeing what he comes up with next!


----------



## xdayv (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, the low output of 40 lumens for 20+ hours is something I need coupled with a strong 600+ lumens max! A good mix of power outputs IMHO. 

I might be getting one (if stocks are still available by then) when I go to HK Supreme Co.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2014)

It's a real pity. I was starting to warm up to the light but noticed that there is a 20 secs timer to reset the light back to high output? What a bummer. I would have preferred a 1 sec timing just like my SF E1DL. Could you do that?


----------



## Greta (Aug 19, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> It's a real pity. I was starting to warm up to the light but noticed that there is a 20 secs timer to reset the light back to high output? What a bummer. I would have preferred a 1 sec timing just like my SF E1DL. Could you do that?



That "issue" is addressed HERE.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2014)

Greta said:


> That "issue" is addressed HERE.


Thanks Greta! I find it hard to understand when PK claimed that a 20 secs reset is more predictable? How so when in a combat situation and the user have to count out to 20 secs before switching the light on again just to ensure he is getting a blinding high output instead of low? I guess this light is not for me then.


----------



## Greta (Aug 19, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Thanks Greta! I find it hard to understand when PK claimed that a 20 secs reset is more predictable? How so when in a combat situation and the user have to count out to 20 secs before switching the light on again just to ensure he is getting a blinding high output instead of low? I guess this light is not for me then.



Were you planning on using it in a combat situation? 


I used the CandlePowerForums iPhone App to post this!


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2014)

Greta said:


> Were you planning on using it in a combat situation?
> 
> 
> I used the CandlePowerForums iPhone App to post this!


No I don't, but I frequently do short bursts with my lights into crevices and shadows as I am walking. Even with the E2DL Ultra's two seconds reset I frequently find myself turning on the light in low output when I had thought that two seconds had passed. In my case, it is not life threatening but no doubt irritating.

Those lights that are my favorites allows me to predictably activate short bursts knowing that it would come on in high output and they include makers like Elzetta, Malkoff, HDS, some Surefire models, and McGizmo.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 19, 2014)

Same here, would much rather have a ~1 sec timer as you & others in that thread have expressed, than *TWENTY* seconds lol, but ultimately wouldn't be a combat critical/life-threateing problem, would just be irritating at worst.


----------



## Greta (Aug 19, 2014)

It's funny cuz I just don't find it to be an issue - that's just me. And I totally understand the whole concept of "preferences". We all use our lights for different purposes with different expectations and requirements. "The right tool for the job". Personally I have no use for ANY light that has more than two "click" modes. (I'm a sucker for tiny lights that go from low to high and everything in-between with just a twist of the head - the ONLY kind of light I'll carry with two-handed activation - i.e. the Quantum D2). "...short bursts with my lights into crevices and shadows as I am walking" That would drive me freakin' NUTS! I would NOT be walking with you! LOL


----------



## xdayv (Aug 19, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Same here, would much rather have a ~1 sec timer as you & others in that thread have expressed, than *TWENTY* seconds lol, but ultimately wouldn't be a combat critical/life-threateing problem, would just be irritating at worst.



Same here too, I'm used to the 1-2 seconds for the SF E-series. I don't know how this will fit in to me. I would have opted a faster access to high instead of having to wait for 20 secs. YMMV.


----------



## Cerealand (Aug 19, 2014)

Yea... seems like the intent is to cycle through the 2 modes with your trusty finger if you want high again within 20 seconds. I would rather it be high with a hidden low than high then wait 20 seconds or high then cycle pass low to get back to high.

For me, it would be hard to use this light "when the bullets are passing through next to you"



pk said:


> 2. UI:
> Programing different reset time is very simple and it does not cost any more.
> I do not believe in any products or switch that I can NOT predict what it will do without my true understandings. I call it “unpredictable” switch. How many seconds can you COUNT in real emergency situation? Or Do you must count that seconds or can you afford that? 20 seconds is stable enough for you to know that your switch has been reset and move on. Or do you want to have a switch you don’t know which mode it will come on after whatever short reset time is or was?? I don’t think you want to think about it when bullets are passing through next to you and counting flashlight’s reset time..
> Your best UI is your finger and you can control at your command at any time.
> ...





PK seems to make the lights that he enjoys and has great passion for. He does try bring out something different to the lighting industry. This light does not work for me, but I'll keep my eye out for his future creations.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cerealand said:


> Yea... seems like the intent is to cycle through the 2 modes with your trusty finger if you want high again within 20 seconds. I would rather it be high with a hidden low than high then wait 20 seconds or high then cycle pass low to get back to high.
> 
> For me, it would be hard to use this light "when the bullets are passing through next to you"
> 
> PK seems to make the lights that he enjoys and has great passion for. He does try bring out something different to the lighting industry. This light does not work for me, but I'll keep my eye out for his future creations.



Since there's a PKFL2 in the "WTS" right now at a tempting price, I am re-reading these threads. 

First and most importantly, I love PK's styling and design and it's absolutely awesome to see him back in the game with such an awesome light. Love the "6P-on-steroids" look and the grippy machining. 

The topic of "how to make a tactical light that also has multiple modes" is a subject near and dear to my heart. I'm no ninja, but I've taken a few low-light airsoft classes. A flashlight that power-cycles with one button to get through modes simply isn't the best choice for self defense situations. When moving in the dark and using brief flashes every couple seconds to check dark areas, you just can't have a light that changes modes or you'd be flipping back and forth between high and low. I'd rather have a 1990's era 6P in my hand, one mode all the time, than worry about switch bounce times. If you have to be concerned at all with what mode the light is in, you have the wrong light in your hand. It's solidified my love of the 2-stage Surefire tailcap on my EDC Surefire L1 and my bedside light, an LX2. One convulsive button mash and you always get high output, but low is still available. If PK can somehow devise a 2-stage tailcap for this light, that would be a winner all over the place.

That being said, for the other 99.99% of the scenario's we face in life, that UI is fantastic. I remember being in a cold, dark, tent on a camping trip with my Surefire A2 with my beloved 2-stage tailcap and trying desperately to tighten the tailcap down with one hand to turn on constant-on so I could dig something out of a backpack without climbing out of my sleeping bag thinking "DEAR GOD I wish this thing just clicked on!!!"


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Nov 23, 2015)

sween1911 said:


> Since there's a PKFL2 in the "WTS" right now at a tempting price, I am re-reading these threads.



A few months later the PKFL2LE is available for a good price on Amazon. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 17, 2015)

Just bought one on the big A. Scheduled to arrive next week. 

C'mon December 23rd!!!


----------



## mjgsxr (Mar 20, 2016)

_*Content removed *AGAIN*. I think you know why. Do NOT repost. ~ Greta_


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 20, 2016)

I see it's good performance with Keeppower 16650. ~600lm for more than one hour! And I have 4 of these cells since some month. 
While the tint is a bit too cool for my taste I understand by the design that I hardly will perceive it as slippery in the hand!
I think this light should be included in my collection...


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 21, 2016)

Great flashlight, simply put. 

Get one while you still can.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Great flashlight, simply put.
> 
> Get one while you still can.



I have seen it's available at eBay. Or are there dealers who still have it in stock?


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 21, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> I have seen it's available at eBay. Or are there dealers who still have it in stock?



In the States there's an authorized seller on Amazon called Bulls Eye World Wide or something like that.
I found the link at PK Labs facebook page.

I found it via a google search using "pk labs flashlight" as well.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 22, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> In the States there's an authorized seller on Amazon called Bulls Eye World Wide or something like that.
> I found the link at PK Labs facebook page.
> 
> I found it via a google search using "pk labs flashlight" as well.



Thanks for the tip! Seems good!


----------



## lightlover (Apr 16, 2016)

A positive and sympathetic review:

http://www.recoilweb.com/pk-design-lab-fl2le-light-88963.html

Makes me feel glad I got 1 of the 1,000 limited edition.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 17, 2016)

^^ speaking of sympathetic...


For anyone who wants to disassemble one... 
Be warned...




Have some of these handy. lol


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2016)

There are still a few at Bulls Eye Worldwide.


----------



## Knoxster (May 18, 2017)

Hi PKDL fans, 
I am a new member here, and I am the proud owner of #151, and disassembled the torch for the first time a few days ago.
I know from the the specs that this item is supposed to be rated IPX7. 
1. However, when I released the strike bezel from the head, I was surprised to discover that the borofloat glass slid out easily. Is the reflector area already waterproof without any additional seals?

2. When I separated the head from the battery compartment, I noticed that some solidified gel was present on the threaded side. Have I inadvertantly compromised the waterproofness of this torch, or is there a sealant that I can apply to "reseal" it?

Your advice is much appreciated.

Knoxster.


----------



## xdayv (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PKFL2LE*

Did you find an o-ring in between?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PKFL2LE*

When I remove the bezel on my FL2, the lens could easily be removed, but it is resting on an "O" ring that keeps the waterproof integrity of the reflector side of the light. When I remove the tail cap to replace batteries the waterproof integrity is maintained by two additional "O" rings. I tried to remove the head of the light and despite there being excellent grip I was unable to remove the head. This leads to believe one of two things:
1. The solidified gel may be "loctite" to encourage all battery changing through the tail cap as intended. Or:
2. My FL2 head is just remarkably tight and what you saw was the thread lubricant put on at the factory.

I can say this about my light-it has seen a lot of use in very wet weather (it is my "go to" light for wet weather or any water faring or open ocean occasions-primarily as it is extremely easy to hold and use in freezing wet weather, with or without gloves). Maybe PK or bykfixer can chime in on this....


----------



## bykfixer (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PKFL2LE*

Hello Knoxster. Welcome to CPF.

I'll start with the goo you mention: PK glued the head onto the body as a way to seal that area without an o-ring. The glue softens over time with use but that does not compromise the water tight condition. Using an E-6000 from a hobby store should return it back to original water tight condition, but that's not guarenteed. 

To the lens:
There should be a 'gasket' (ie flat o-ring) between the lens and reflector. It's not easy to spot. And yeah when removing the strike bezel allows the lens to come out easily. 

Hope that answers your concerns. If you have any more questions drop me a PM when your post count is up to 3 iirc. We'll chat off board.


----------



## Knoxster (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Paul Kim's PKFL2LE*



bykfixer said:


> Hello Knoxster. Welcome to CPF.
> 
> Thank you bykfixer! Am very pleased with the answers given. I am sure this light will give me years of enjoyment. I just purchased a Sportac drop-in (3xCree XP-G2 S2), and will be glad to have a spare emitter sitting at home just in case.
> 
> Thanks once again!!!


----------

